Ask HN: Which startups Hire Software Engineers on Student Visa in Bay Area? - intous
======
coralreef
Probably none, they would use something like H1-B.

~~~
eshvk
There is/was a option available for F1 Visa students called OPT (optional
practical training). It could in theory run up ~24 months depending on the
company having everify or not.

~~~
intous
Yes, F1 students can only work on OPT up to 24 months. After that, they
require a company to sponsor a visa for future.

